# JKD in UFC?



## Infinite

I couldn't resist the two three letter acrynyms.

I've noticed no one ever claims any JKD experience on their sheets. Do you think that JKD falls under the same category as the Fu's? Do JKD practitioners avoid going to the octagon?

Why do UFC people not train in JKD?

Do you think someone should take JKD to the octagon?


----------



## Blindside

Infinite said:


> I couldn't resist the two three letter acrynyms.
> 
> I've noticed no one ever claims any JKD experience on their sheets. Do you think that JKD falls under the same category as the Fu's? Do JKD practitioners avoid going to the octagon?
> 
> Why do UFC people not train in JKD?
> 
> Do you think someone should take JKD to the octagon?


 
Ah, define "JKD."  

At one point there were several guys who studied under Inosanto who were doing the MMA thing, Erik Paulson and Ron Balicki both did.  The Straight Blast Gym doesn't want to be known as a "JKD school" but that is where they started (hence the name), and they are turning out guys who compete.  I can think of others, but I'm not sure that they are doing to JKD you are thinking about, alot of these guys also do Muay Thai or Shootwrestling or BJJ besides whatever JKD lineage they have.  

Lamont


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Back in UFC 5, there was a jeet kune do fighter named Todd Medina.  JKD was his primary style.
That was back in April of 1995.

AoG


----------



## Solidman82

It's possible that the idea of JKD shys away because MMA is just full contact competing and not actually reality based. Could be something I'm not thinkin of too though.


----------



## Infinite

So good points thanks I didn't follow the early UFC Stuff.

As for it not being reality based that is true but is closer than most and its hard to find an apponant that is as well trained as you are at that level (of which I am not).


----------



## Infinite

ArmorOfGod said:


> Back in UFC 5, there was a jeet kune do fighter named Todd Medina.  JKD was his primary style.
> That was back in April of 1995.
> 
> AoG



sherdog says he was a bjj guy under gracie.

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=61


----------



## ArmorOfGod

http://ufc.gungfu.com/

I got my info from that above link.  That is odd though.  I remember the fight and the jkd guy had a logo on his shirt that had the jkd logo with a shark wrapped under it.

One of those sites is wrong.  Sherdog is a good site, so it probably was mine that was wrong.

Does anyone have the correct name of the jkd guy in UFC 5?

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

There has been at least one JKD guy who fought in the early UFC day's but the name eludes me.  Could have been medina but maybe he changed over.


----------



## marysson

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://ufc.gungfu.com/
> 
> I got my info from that above link. That is odd though. I remember the fight and the jkd guy had a logo on his shirt that had the jkd logo with a shark wrapped under it.
> 
> One of those sites is wrong. Sherdog is a good site, so it probably was mine that was wrong.
> 
> Does anyone have the correct name of the jkd guy in UFC 5?
> 
> AoG


 
You're not wrong.  He listed JKD as his style.  I remember...although he changed it later to BJJ.


----------



## simplicity

These guys are JKDer's.

www.elitecagefighting.com


Take "IT" Easy,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## ArmorOfGod

simplicity said:


> These guys are JKDer's.
> 
> www.elitecagefighting.com


 
Yes, but what do they have to do with the UFC?  Have any of the fighters there fought in the UFC?

AoG


----------



## Zaose

ArmorOfGod said:


> Yes, but what do they have to do with the UFC?  Have any of the fighters there fought in the UFC?
> 
> AoG



They fight in the cage, yes. UFC isn't the ONLY cage fight brand out there, and you just can't walk into the UFC without prior experience - which comes from the lower circuit cage matches. The link that Simplicity sent you to, those guys train and fight in such matches.

So while not UFC fighters, they are on their way and fight in the same type of matches.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Zaose said:


> They fight in the cage, yes. UFC isn't the ONLY cage fight brand out there, and you just can't walk into the UFC without prior experience - which comes from the lower circuit cage matches. The link that Simplicity sent you to, those guys train and fight in such matches.


 
I realize that, I was just trying to keep the thread on topic, which was "JKD in the UFC."

AoG


----------



## Black Grass

ArmorOfGod said:


> I realize that, I was just trying to keep the thread on topic, which was "JKD in the UFC."
> 
> AoG




Can Forest Griffin and Rory Singer be considerd JKD, do they consider themselves JKD ?

Both come from Hardcore gym , an affiliate of SBG.

Vince
aka BLakc Grass


----------



## Infinite

ArmorOfGod said:


> I realize that, I was just trying to keep the thread on topic, which was "JKD in the UFC."
> 
> AoG



Yeah AoG I'm trying to figure out if say Ninjitsu or JKD which both are full range MA's can stand on their own or at least do a good showing.

Ninjitsu apparently has quite a few people claiming it as their primary style for UFC but no one appears to be using JKD. So either the JKD contingent hasn't had a fighter with the top level skills to get there or there is to much diversity in those arts to allow them to succeed in the ring.

--Infy


----------



## The Elemental

I for one don't really care, why? Because many of the fighters in MMA are mostly both grapplers and strikers and Lee's JKD wasn't all about fancy kung fu moves, it was like a revival of the cross-training philosiphy created many years ago which resulted in the creation of different martial arts. However before Lee's era, martial artists had so much pride in their own "styles" that they looked down on the other's style. I think Bruce Lee also mentioned the importance of Grapple holds, he also used them in his movies, the opening scene of Enter The Dragon for example. 

In my opinion, MMA fighters like Fedor and Sakuraba pay respect to Lee's JKD better than the so-called JKD experts and fighters like Tony Valente who only uses fancy kicks and punches in the MMA fight he participated and seriously got his butt kicked. 

Note: I heard several people joke that Fedor is the reincarnation of Bruce Lee.


----------



## Odin

ArmorOfGod said:


> Back in UFC 5, there was a jeet kune do fighter named Todd Medina. JKD was his primary style.
> That was back in April of 1995.
> 
> AoG


 

This Todd Medina???

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=61


----------



## joeygil

Something I wanted to point out is the rules in UFC*

No strikes to the eyes or groin.  With Jun Fan / JKD, we typically enter with a high finger jab towards the eyes (even if just a fake) followed by a hook kick to the groin before engaging hands.

So that's already two fouls with a typical entry.

Would kicking the knee be considered "unsportsmanlike conduct that causes injury to an opponent"?

Obviously you can always not do these, as we spar without actually hitting the eyes or groin, but it could be considered a limitation to effectiveness - so I guess time to adapt.


* Here are the fouls

Butting with the head.
Eye gouging of any kind.
Biting.
Hair pulling.
Fish hooking.
Groin attacks of any kind.
Putting a finger into any orifice or into any cut or laceration on an opponent. (see Gouging)
Small joint manipulation.
Striking to the spine or the back of the head. (see Rabbit punch)
Striking downward using the point of the elbow. (see Elbow (strike))
Throat strikes of any kind, including, without limitation, grabbing the trachea.
Clawing, pinching or twisting the flesh.
Grabbing the clavicle.
Kicking the head of a grounded opponent.
Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent.
Stomping a grounded opponent.
Kicking to the kidney with the heel.
Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his head or neck. (see piledriver)
Throwing an opponent out of the ring or fenced area.
Holding the shorts or gloves of an opponent.
Spitting at an opponent.
Engaging in unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to an opponent.
Holding the ropes or the fence.
Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area.
Attacking an opponent on or during the break.
Attacking an opponent who is under the care of the referee.
Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of a round.
Flagrantly disregarding the instructions of the referee.
Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or faking an injury.
Interference by the corner.
Throwing in the towel during competition.


----------



## Dancing Dragon

Didn't the UFC start out as "No-Holds Barred" or something to that nature? When it first began and many different fighters from different backgrounds and fighting styles participated I was pretty interested in watching, and possibly one day competing, but after a few years it just kind whittled down to a sporty type of game, and now every competitor trains in only a few styles of martial arts. Brazilian Jujutsu, Muay Thai, Greco-Roman Wrestling, and Boxing. The diversity has vanished. It used to be exciting to see a Taekwondo fighter up against a wrestler, or a Boxer versus a Judo expert. 

So maybe that's why no JKD artists will join or participate. There are too many dang RULES! Everything is so solidified, and any true JKD guy would shy away. Yet again, maybe it's just me, lol.


----------



## Odin

Dancing Dragon said:


> Didn't the UFC start out as "No-Holds Barred" or something to that nature? When it first began and many different fighters from different backgrounds and fighting styles participated I was pretty interested in watching, and possibly one day competing, but after a few years it just kind whittled down to a sporty type of game, and now every competitor trains in only a few styles of martial arts. Brazilian Jujutsu, Muay Thai, Greco-Roman Wrestling, and Boxing. The diversity has vanished. It used to be exciting to see a Taekwondo fighter up against a wrestler, or a Boxer versus a Judo expert.
> 
> So maybe that's why no JKD artists will join or participate. There are too many dang RULES! Everything is so solidified, and any true JKD guy would shy away. Yet again, maybe it's just me, lol.


 

I think the change was more to do with the fighters safety then rules restricting arts from entering it came to a point where no-MMA's could no longer defend themselves effectively against someone that had cross trained....just take a look at the old UFC's alot of the fights looked like pub brawls due to fighters not being able to react well against thier oponants art so an almost slug fest would arrupt, year after year single art fighters stopped entering, it was simple evolution ...


----------



## Dancing Dragon

Odin said:


> I think the change was more to do with the fighters safety then rules restricting arts from entering it came to a point where no-MMA's could no longer defend themselves effectively against someone that had cross trained....just take a look at the old UFC's alot of the fights looked like pub brawls due to fighters not being able to react well against thier oponants art so an almost slug fest would arrupt, year after year single art fighters stopped entering, it was simple evolution ...



Indeed, Odin, I would say that the method of fighting within MMA has evolved, they use extremely effective techniques, but not nearly as effective as some of the techniques that they ban. But it's just a sport now, similar to boxing. They train according to what they are going to face in the ring, and they fight according to the rules of the ring. They conform themselves to the ring's limitations. I just don't see any originality coming from that. And as a practitioner of Jeet Kune Do, I would feel horribly limited fighting in the ring with them. I'm just not a huge fan of weight divisions, championship belts, round times, referees, technique limitations and all that stuff.


----------



## gino

I think if you dont have control of what your doing,your not a good fighter....or you have never ever used your skills in a real life situtaion...I know what I am doing ..and I know when to throw an eye jab or groin kick,..either when I am losing,your big as hell, I am not in the mood,or you have alot of friends,etc...etc... otherwise I am gonna try some other stuff I have in my arsenal..like the past 20 yrs exp...otherwise join a tai bo class and buy a gun. dude..and stop pretending like you know what your talkin about....     I think either REAL JKD practioners have been black balled from MMA...just like bruce was to the MA world back in the day...  or most of you that train JKD are a bunch of cloned sissies....havent figued it out yet,,,but its one or the other..period...JKD has yet to be seen in the UFC PERIOD>>. I have yet to see a front stop kick or a good straight blast,back hand or any kind of trappin at all..... all things perfectly legal,the most common sense thing to do not too mention some of the first things learned in JKD,infact these are the back bones of JKD...but you wont see them...why because most people that train real jkd are cops or some MA teacher...and those guys are the first guys that dont want people to see them get there asses kicked,why because it invovles money,whos gonna come train with a guy that gets squished in the first round.......me I wouldnt start a school unless I have proven myself,but thats me.....


----------



## Shawn

You see JKD techniques more and more in the UFC and other MMA events these days.  The revolution contines.  I'm not enough of a fan to quote the fights/fighters/dates but I have seen a fight ended with a "slant right" (cutting punch across an incoming attact.  GSP has proved the lead leg kicks works as well if not better than rear leg kicks (which is a very JKD idea - Savate too).  Boxer Blast is becoming common too, which is a variation of the JKD Straight Blast.  A Front Stop Kick IS a Teep Kick from Thai Boxing and you see those as well.


----------



## dru123

Ben Saunders: http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=Tuf.Saunders who won last week's match on TUF said his style is "JKD Concepts."


----------



## gino

I guess I was wrong...good ****...it actually says..bruce lees jeet kun do..I never thought I would see the day...Not too be ignorant,but I seen that fight,I didnt recognize his style at all,he did win tho and thats good enough..  GPS has improved big time,I agree...and people are starting to use elbows more as well,I do believe one day we are gonna see basically nothing but JF kickboxing in the ufc for standup even if thats not what they call it...and I truly believe they will make elbows illegal once they do...


----------



## TPC303

gino said:


> I think if you dont have control of what your doing,your not a good fighter....or you have never ever used your skills in a real life situtaion...I know what I am doing ..and I know when to throw an eye jab or groin kick,..either when I am losing,your big as hell, I am not in the mood,or you have alot of friends,etc...etc... otherwise I am gonna try some other stuff I have in my arsenal..like the past 20 yrs exp...otherwise join a tai bo class and buy a gun. dude..and stop pretending like you know what your talkin about.... I think either REAL JKD practioners have been black balled from MMA...just like bruce was to the MA world back in the day... or most of you that train JKD are a bunch of cloned sissies....havent figued it out yet,,,but its one or the other..period...JKD has yet to be seen in the UFC PERIOD>>. I have yet to see a front stop kick or a good straight blast,back hand or any kind of trappin at all..... all things perfectly legal,the most common sense thing to do not too mention some of the first things learned in JKD,infact these are the back bones of JKD...but you wont see them...why because most people that train real jkd are cops or some MA teacher...and those guys are the first guys that dont want people to see them get there asses kicked,why because it invovles money,whos gonna come train with a guy that gets squished in the first round.......me I wouldnt start a school unless I have proven myself,but thats me.....


 
Your an idiot! Sounds to me like you have some self confidence issues.


----------



## gino

I am just an idiot with no self confidence...you could be right...
   or maybe I am a genius with too much ...  who knows...
 How can you even train JKD without gettin a lil bit of a swollen head?
  training mass attacks .......
    definetly helps with self confidence issues...  lol

   Yo Ben Saunders won the Ultimate series... JKD is up in the UFC!!!
  congratulations dude...

  JKD is what you make it...!! its about adapting commonsense to your fighting style..  
     JKD has ALOT of room in the UFC....  If you dont think it does,I have to think you dont understand JKD> 
  theres alot more to it than eye jabs and groin kicks...
  and if you can refrain from headbutts(yes I know its hard)..you can basically use the rest of the tools you can learn from JKD in the UFC...

   I wait to see fighters ,,,who can throw a good straightblast,a good tai kick,maybe throw in some dumog and use his elbows to defend strikes...or how about the day we actually see some trapping in the UFC..
  or how about a good lead leg kick... 
 Do you guys see how many fighter leave their lead leg hanging out too far?  almost every damn fighter....  almost every fight I see ther fighters knees are within a ft of eachother during standup...
  why dont they use the lead leg to strike the knee or do a stop kick?  It works awesome for knockin your opponent off balance not too mention it keeps him off of you,from getting to close...barely no energy used,straightline of attack,and can be thrown very repeatedly...
 BUT DONT EVER SEE IT>>
  THis is "the most commonsense' thing to do  ..totally legal...  

 personally I use my straightblast and lead leg kick with a combination of feints and parry's,until I see my opponent make a mistake,or leave an opening....then trappin,clinch,destruction...   
  I have noticed since i have started doin this...I dont barely ever get hit anymore,and i usually have way more energy when the fight is over .....

 I also agree weight classes suck..!!!!

 just my .02


----------

